# Game 10: San Antonio Spurs @ Toronto Raptors



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 21st, 2004 - 12:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (8-1)* @ *Toronto Raptors (4-6) * 

Last Game: San Antonio - Win, 92-84
Last Game: Toronto - Loss, 94-101



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































Game 3 of our road trip, which has gone pretty well so far, considering we have gotten wins with decent performances. Hopefully we can play well for 4 quarters this game, instead of giving us Spurs fans heart-attacks through 3 quarters. I expect us to pound the ball inside on Chis Bosh, trying to get him into foul trouble. If we can get him out of the game early, we should be able to roll with this game. Toronto has some streak shooters on their team, so if Rose, Carter, and Alston all come out shooting the ball well, they can keep the game close. Toronto has won 3 of 4 games at home, so it might not be a cake walk. 




Prediction: Spurs 98, Raptors 90


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

They should win this one, but you can say that for almost every game. Toronto has been playing well, so it might not be easy. Timmy D and Rasho should dominate on the inside, and Spurs usually handle teams with a weak interior game pretty easily. 

Spurs 94
Raptors 83


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Spurs 95
Raptors 86

I'm looking forward to the Bosh-Duncan and the Manu-Carter match ups. I think Rasho needs a bigger game than usual(say 14pts 9 rbs and 2 blks) for us to win this game. They should be keying on TD and they have no one to guard Rasho. I expect Parker to play inconsistently again, but he shouldn't be that big of a factor. BTW Pop is livid after such a poor rebounding performance last game and I expect them to come out and put an emphasis on rebounding the ball. 

I'm guessing:

Tim Duncan: 25 points, 11 rebounds, 2 blocks, 11/14 FT
Rasho Nesterovic: 13 points, 10 rebounds, 2 blocks
Parker: 8 points, 4 rebounds, 6 assists
Manu: 17 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> I'm guessing:
> 
> Tim Duncan: 25 points, 11 rebounds, 2 blocks, 11/14 FT
> ...


Without predicting the outcome, I can see our players recording:

22 points - 11 rebounds - 3 assists - 0 steals - 2 blocks by Tim
17 points - 10 rebounds - 2 assists - 1 steals - 2 blocks by Rasho 
14 points - 05 rebounds - 4 assists - 2 steals - 0 blocks by Many
10 points - 03 rebounds - 7 assists - 1 steals - 0 blocks by Tony
10 points - 03 rebounds - 1 assists - 2 steals - 1 blocks by Bruce
08 points - 01 rebounds - 3 assists - 0 steals - 0 blocks by Brent

The rest will score about 10 points, tops, in total, having us scoring around 90 points.

Anyway, I like prediciting stats, let's see if I am even remotely close with some of them..


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

I´m a little worried about this game, but I think that if we play with effort we´ll defeat the Raptors.

Spurs 96
Raptors 87


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Not too impressed by our defense in general just yet. Supporting cast seems solid but unspectacular at the offensive end.

Duncan 21 points and 11 boards (5 offensive) already at the half though, shooting 7 of 9 from the line after shooting 10 of 13 the previous game.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I totally forgot the game was on. How have we been playing? We seem to be doing well. We are winning 67-56 so we can't be doing bad. Fill me in guys.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Don't look now but the Raptors have erased a 20 point Spurs lead to tie the game.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Spurs are playing absolutely horrible in the 2nd half. Giving up a 20 point lead, it's now tied at 87 with the Raps having the momentum.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

God we are playing horrible. 94-90 Raps with 14 seconds left. This is dispicable. TD has played horrible in the 4th quarter as has our whole team. Both on offense and defense.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

We SUCKED in the 4th quarter.

By the way, in the topic about our road trip I predicted a 3-1 record with the loss in Toronto. Let´s hope that I´ll be correct about the game against Grizzlies.


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

they dint play poorly in the fourth quarter...the raptors just playued very very very well..and betterthen ur team....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>adhir</b>!
> they dint play poorly in the fourth quarter...the raptors just playued very very very well..and betterthen ur team....


I didn't watch the game, but I'm sure if the Spurs only scored 9 pts in the quarter and giving up 33, they played pretty darn poorly. 

Brent Barry has not made the impact on this team like everyone predicted him to make


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>adhir</b>!
> they dint play poorly in the fourth quarter...the raptors just playued very very very well..and betterthen ur team....


lol thats a good way to look at it, and I wish it was that easy. But props to the Raps they did play very very well. It wasnt just our sucking. Murray, Peterson, Bosh, etc. All those guys stepped up big. Congrats on the win Raps fans.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It always sucks to lose, but it sucks even more when you had the game in the palm of your hands. Without watching the game, it looks like Duncan was almost by himself out there tonight. 



As far as Barry, it's way too early to pass judgement on the guy. Plus, we're 8-2, so I wouldn't say Barry has done anything wrong yet. I'm pissed with Parker right now. I've defended the guy numerous times, and he's done nothing this year to show why he just got a fat *** contract. He better step it up, or people wil be riding his *** all season long.


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> lol thats a good way to look at it, and I wish it was that easy. But props to the Raps they did play very very well. It wasnt just our sucking. Murray, Peterson, Bosh, etc. All those guys stepped up big. Congrats on the win Raps fans.



i guess winning comes so frequently to you Spurs fans....u guys dont mind commending the fans of the teams that beat u guys....good stuff....


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Just like the Spurs, one of my streak ended yesterday. I broke a 5 game without watching a Spurs game streak.
Thanks French TV...

My ratings :

Duncan : 7 / 10
Even if he couldn't find a solution in the 4th quarter, he did his game.

Nesterovic : 7 / 10
Good game but (like I say almost every game) lacks of agressivity (O FTA).

Parker : 6 / 10
His game in the Stats point of view looks uglyer than they actually were. He really was one of the few decent Spur. 
He had to take 4 or 5 end of possession desperate shots that hurts his FG%, and his defense was pretty good. Alton was just too good in that game, and nobody could have stop him anyway IMO.

Bowen : 6 / 10
Good defense against Carter (4pts 2/9) and offensive game, but let Murray and Patterson get on Fire in the end.

Rose and Brown : 6 / 10
They did the job.

Barry : 5 / 10
Like often, his overall game saved his rating. His shooting touch was not there.

Udrih : 5 / 10
If Parker struggled in defense against Alston, Udrih was dominated. Except that, a decent game overall.

Ginobili : 4 / 10
Not the Manu we have seen this season. Was enable to bring some energy to his game.

Horry : 4 / 10


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Alston has been playing like an All-star since the begining of the season . I knew he was a good player , but the change is unexpected , though . It reminds me of a "SLAM" cover , a few years ago , which was displaying something like "best PG in the world" speaking of Alston . Back then , it looked rather strange...it still does , but not in the same proportion...
As for Tony , he needs to step up and to improve his consistency . Nothing new , except that he is now one of the best paid player of the team . Pression?
Glancing at the stats , I have sometimes the feeling that duncan's burden is too big for a single player . I don't want him to be worn out at the end of the season but he does not get all the support he should from the rest of the team . That's a serious concern. A scorer would be welcome .. ( In the mold of Charles Smith ?).


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't agree much with your last ratings(since I've watched the game).. manu played as always... he missed some shots but was not awfull.. The 3rd quarter was terrible for the entire team.... but I'd give a 6 to Manu..

I'd give a 5 to Parker that was totally abused by Alston... Pop will whip his *** for the bad defensive performance.. 

Anyway these are things that can happen..


----------

